# RS4 WHEELS - AGAIN !!



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Just spoken to Audi UK - If you where given the hardened Wheels on your car and they bend, etc you are not liable for a new set - You have to buy a new set and if after testing by Audi UK and the old one's turn out to be faulty then you will get your money back!!!!

Is there a company out there who can independently test them on a UK Audi Garage site (Not that I don't trust Audi).

Cheers

hbk


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Just spoken to Audi UK - If you where given the hardened Wheels on your car and they bend, etc you are not liable for a new set


Don't you mean that you *are* liable for a new set or that Audi UK are not liable???


----------

